
Show HN: Web-Scale UUID as a Service - geostyx
https://uuid.rocks/
======
geostyx
Hey HN! I know this seems kind of silly but for some reason I felt inspired to
build this yesterday. Not only is it fast all around the world since it's
built on Cloudflare Workers, but when you call it from another Worker it
responds within ~5ms [0].

[0] [https://uuid-rocks-speedtest.jacobhands.com/](https://uuid-rocks-
speedtest.jacobhands.com/)

